# Removing the boot menu (9.0-RELEASE)



## kpedersen (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello All,

I have just upgraded my main development machine to FreeBSD 9.0 and am trying to get used to some of the changes. The first one is to remove the boot menu.

With releases <= 8.2 I could just add this to /boot/loader.conf


```
beastie_disable="YES"
autoboot_delay="-1"
```

But now, this file seems to have been removed.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2012)

I can assure you that /boot/loader.conf is alive and well on FreeBSD 9, and an upgrade doesn't remove it (or I would have lost it dozens of times). Just recreate it. You should also still have /boot/defaults/loader.conf.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah cool, so it is.

Whilst hammering the tab completion button, I came across loader.4th and must have panicked!

Admittedly it has been quite a while since I have actually done a fresh install.

Thanks.


----------

